# unbielevable



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

my daughter pulls one out of the hat. ive been hunting snows for 30 yrs and never gotten one









[/img]


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats to her, there are some people who have band mojo, and there are some that do not, I do not :lol:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumb: Any info. on it yet? Is she making the trip with ya?

Alex


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the very rare LA neck collars. Congrats, not many of them out there!


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

she just got it yesterday so no info yet.

she cant go to NE with me this year but she will next for sure.

Rare LA coller What does that mean? more info please


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

The bird was more than likely banded in Lousiana during the winter months. It's a small study and not very many birds get banded. Use the internet to report the band at www.reportband.gov. You will get instant reuslts!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Very nice picture. Make extra copies of that, and put a few B&W pics in the safe deposit box as she will appreciate it all the more years from now.

If indeed it is a LA collar, what is as impressive is that it was shot 2 flyways over.

Does anyone have the collar color designation of where it is from handy? Please post it up.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow shes got some sort of mojo going for her congrats on the collar


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

h2ofwlr said:


> Very nice picture. Make extra copies of that, and put a few B&W pics in the safe deposit box as she will appreciate it all the more years from now.
> 
> If indeed it is a LA collar, what is as impressive is that it was shot 2 flyways over.
> 
> Does anyone have the collar color designation of where it is from handy? Please post it up.


Louisiana


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im jealous!


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

there was 3 black collers at are area this winter. if they are from LA that would be something. i will enter the # when i get home and post results. very interested in the results now.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Im hopin to get me one this spring and gooseguy u earned some band mojo this year


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I would say Alaska, there has been a study with black collars there as well


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:beer: Congrats to your daughter. Must have been quite a moment in the field when she shot that guy!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice band good job of shooting him


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice job on the collared goose, the Black with white lettering are rare. I have one I shot it in the spring of 2001. A true trophy.
The guy that might of banded your bird and slipped the collar on it is Jon Jonsson.
Here is a link to one of his studies on the snow goose
http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-0 ... on_dis.pdf


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow!!!! Congrates to both of you!


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

That looks just like the black one I missed two seasons ago!!! :******:

Congrats to her!!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

sweet! im getting pumped for the snows! you got a lucky girl..


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Most all black neck ties come from the Western Canadian Arctic. Which is the exact reason you saw three more. Odds are it came from West of Queen Maud Gulf. Which would match shooting it in Cali.

Just off the top of my head:

Green-Eastern
Red- La Perouse Bay & Hudson bay colonies
Black-Western
Yellow-Central


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's so cool. Congrats!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats awesome!! Nice work!! :thumb:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You are mounting it for her right?  Lucky girl she is! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

orrghead16 said:


> Most all black neck ties come from the Western Canadian Arctic. Which is the exact reason you saw three more. Odds are it came from West of Queen Maud Gulf. Which would match shooting it in Cali.


I was just about to post that, yes there are some that are collared in LA, but that one would most likely be a Western Canadian Arctic, here is a link for the Artic Goose Joint Venture:

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/homepage/agjv.htm


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

verdict is in Banded in Banks island 3 yrs ago as a adult.

thanks everyone for the comments i am mounting it for her it is at the taxi right now. im going to have to try and get me one this spring and mount it next to hers.
this kid is lucky i have her on video before the hunt and she says we are going to get a collar today. maybe womens intuition or something.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

thats cool sounds like a good time


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

That's still extremely cool! Being here in the Midwest all the black collars I've heard about were from the gulf coast. I've seen one and that one eluded us!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Girls bring good luck to all hunts. My mother came out deer hunting one year and 3 people in my family shot there bucks where she was pushing from. Girls just bring some weird string of luck i tell ya. :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

i am trying to get my gf to come out to give me good luck but she wont\t budge.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

calisnowhunter said:


> this kid is lucky i have her on video before the hunt and she says we are going to get a collar today. maybe womens intuition or something.


  That's crazy!!! You should put that video on Youtube, with pictures of the collared goose at the end!


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

YEA SHE SHOT IT OVER MY DECOYS. HAHA


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

That's cool! Definitely never seen one like that.


----------

